# 6.5 Creedmore - The Dark Ages



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Hmmm....for factory ammo availability in the U.S., the Creedmore wins. For performance from factory ammo, little Creed hangs right in there with the .260.

That is, until I pull out NORMA factory ammo for the Big Swede!

*Regardless, for all else, the 6.5 x 55 Swede is still champion after 100+years after all others grope in the darkness. *

Read the following from the renaissance man Chuck Hawks for further enlightenment:



Case Capacity Matters: Comparing the 6.5mm Creedmoor, .260 Remington and 6.5x55 SE
 By Chuck Hawks

It should be obvious that if two cartridges of the same caliber are loaded to the same maximum average pressure (MAP) with the same weight bullet, the case that holds the most powder can drive the bullet to a higher velocity. This results in more energy and a flatter trajectory downrange.

It is, for example, why the .30-06 outperforms the .308 Winchester. Not that both are not excellent all-around cartridges, but when push comes to shove the (approximately) 10% greater case capacity of the .30-06 makes it the superior performer.
...........................................................................

Read more here:
https://www.chuckhawks.com/case_capacity_matters.html
.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This post has been edited.


It's copyright infringement to post this article by Chuck Hawk's in it's entirety. An introductory snippet and a link to the online article are about all that we can do.


Thanks


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Three years ago my grandson shot a nice 4 pt muley with a 6.5 Creedmore. The deer went right down. But as we approached the beast and it layed gasping it's last breath, it whispered up to me, "if he had been shooting a 6.5 Swede we wouldn't be having this conversation right now"


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

BPturkeys said:


> Three years ago my grandson shot a nice 4 pt muley with a 6.5 Creedmore. The deer went right down. But as we approached the beast and it layed gasping it's last breath, it whispered up to me, "if he had been shooting a 6.5 Swede we wouldn't be having this conversation right now"


Is this for real?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BP, that's a knee-slapper.
.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

moabxjeeper said:


> Is this for real?


OK, you got me, but really, the only part that ain't the gospel truth is who was doing the shooting. It was really me. I just hate to admit to shootin such a girly-man round as a 6.5 Creedmore.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

BPturkeys said:


> Three years ago my grandson shot a nice 4 pt muley with a 6.5 Creedmore. The deer went right down. But as we approached the beast and it layed gasping it's last breath, it whispered up to me, "if he had been shooting a 6.5 Swede we wouldn't be having this conversation right now"


This is my favorite post!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Think I'd spring for a 6.5 PRC before a Creedmore...


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I accidentally bought a 6.5 x 55 Swedish Mauser at a gun show in San Antonio Texas when I happened to be on a business trip. It was a sporterized military rifle with a 27" barrel. With scope rings and a scope it was ready to shoot. A good friend of mine happened to have some brass and bullets and formulated some rounds for me. 


It has been a curse. Everything that I have pointed that rifle at has fallen to an immediate death. I just don't know what I am going to do with such a burden. My burdens are so heavy. I have had to process, wrap and cut 2 pronghorn, a mule deer buck, a whitetail doe, a 5x5 bull elk and a 20" black bear because of my horrible misfortune.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I think for the most part, everyone is going to have their favorite caliber and cartridge. When we do, we learn how to shoot it and what its capabilities are and will be successful no matter what we shoot with it.

I think back a few short days ago when my daughter dropped her off range oryx with her .270 - of course, being shot in the neck like that, a .243 would've done the same thing...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> This post has been edited.
> 
> It's copyright infringement to post this article by Chuck Hawk's in it's entirety. An introductory snippet and a link to the online article are about all that we can do.
> 
> Thanks


And I thought your edit was going to make him spell Creedmoor correctly...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

No love for the Carcano? :mrgreen:


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> And I thought your edit was going to make him spell Creedmoor correctly...


LOL thanks...!


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Thanks Goob for catching that!


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

My new Tikka 3x Wood Stocked 6.5 x 55 Swedish topped with a Zeiss Rapid 800Z has a new name, spelled correctly, the moniker is:

6.5 Swedemoor


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

jungle said:


> My new Tikka 3x Wood Stocked 6.5 x 55 Swedish topped with a Zeiss Rapid 800Z has a new name, spelled correctly, the moniker is:
> 
> 6.5 Swedemoor


Great setup! I dont think you can go wrong with any of the 6.5's, I have two of them in different cartridges and like them both a lot. I certainly prefer the short actions, but to each their own.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm too poor to afford a another gun.
So I just stick my good 'ol .243. 8)


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> Great setup! I dont think you can go wrong with any of the 6.5's, I have two of them in different cartridges and like them both a lot. I certainly prefer the short actions, but to each their own.


Yeah man I have the 260 in detachable mag 700 stainless. Got it off the used rack...oh man it shoots!

The pressure is too great...

Gotta me a 6.5 Creedmoor too.

Too fun!


----------

